# Glossiest , wet look Wax & quick detailer



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Guys I’m looking for a new wax & quick detailer.
I need something for shows. My current ones are just not cutting it for me. I recently tried fusso & the fukpika quick detailer . These are not for me.
Any recommendations?

I am thinking swissvax BOS & serious performance detailer but I’m sure there is more out there.


What recommendations ?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolfgang Fuzion Wax and bead maker if you want just Gloss and wet look.

#11 at https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410308&highlight=Wolfgang+Fuzion


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

For me autoglanz smooth velvet qd is banging gives great gloss super easy to use and adds a layer of protection 

A wax recommendations is a tricky 1 for me try one from odk or one from obsession wax both have a nice show wax which will give u a great finish


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

R222 or glasur and bead maker or even just bead maker,for pure gloss its pretty hard to beat

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pinnacle souveran paste wax. FA Durability. But who cares!!!!

QD.... Autoperfekt Silk.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome cheers guys. Is bead maker from P&S?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Awesome cheers guys. Is bead maker from P&S?


Yes, sold by prestige car care and in2detailing.

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...tion/products/p-s-bead-maker-paint-protectant

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...ad-maker-paint-protectant-by-renny-doyle.html


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Project 32/64 by Autobrite


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Alfie, bit of a left field suggestion, but for show purposes try M&K Pure wax cleaner as a gloss base. Don't wipe down, just try different waxes on top and see which combo works best for you. PM me if you want further...


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’ll second Wolfgang Fuzion however I’ve just tries Vonixx Blend which is very similar finish at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

suds said:


> Alfie, bit of a left field suggestion, but for show purposes try M&K Pure wax cleaner as a gloss base. Don't wipe down, just try different waxes on top and see which combo works best for you. PM me if you want further...


Oooooh, Pure did somebody say Sam??

I do recall some being for sale in the sales section at a cracking price  :wave:

For gloss in terms of QD though from me it'd have to be Zaino Z8. Hard to get hold of though.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Oooooh, Pure did somebody say Sam??
> 
> I do recall some being for sale in the sales section at a cracking price  :wave:
> 
> For gloss in terms of QD though from me it'd have to be Zaino Z8. Hard to get hold of though.


Haha Neil, i'm afraid I am going pure paint. Rupes 3 stage correction, Wipe down and apply Wax/Bead Maker

I have ordered Bead Maker now but I think Wax wise im just waiting for some thing to pop up on the sales thread at the right price


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I do like BOS but another was that gives a very deep wet look is Wax110 Elysian


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

ODK glamour leaves an amazingly glossy and wet look finish, easily my favourite finish of a wax so far.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Plenty of good stuff out there for gloss. Wolfgang Fuzion and Britemax vantage are brilliant waxes and both mega easy to use

You cannot beat the gloss of Swissvax I wont lie but the 2 i mentioned are the closest thing to it. R222 concours wax unbelievably good too but that's a show wax so protection is less

As for QDs heres a few that are my favourites 

Zaino - Z6 and Z8
Bouncers - Done and Dusted 
ADS car care - Bubblegum
Britemax- spray and shine
Adam's - Detail Spray 

Take your pick. All epic for gloss and slickness

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivan_ch (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm using Gyeon WetCoat every 2-3 months. Bleading the water and self cleaning effects are amazing. I have a ceramic coating also.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

infinity quick detailer is pretty slick and glossy


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

A lot of spray waxes are almost like a QD these days and work well..............Adams stuff is pretty cool and I get mine from prestige too..


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Richors said:


> A lot of spray waxes are almost like a QD these days and work well........


^^^^ This.

AutoGlanz Smooth Velvet. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

spray - dodo future armour, amazing shine/gloss and lasts forever.

wax - obsession wax phantom


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer, Bead Maker and Done and Dusted Si Edition all give great gloss. OCD Nebula Show Wax is the glossiest wax I've ever used but unfortunately no longer available (I still have some though!)


----------

